# 5/24 Smackdown & 5/22 Main Event Spoilers



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cody cannot catch a break... I feel bad for him. He should've been a WHC contender by now, ugh. You can't just build stars up left and right and then suddenly lose interest.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*



Itami said:


> Cody cannot catch a break... I feel bad for him. He should've been a WHC contender by now, ugh. You can't just build stars up left and right and then suddenly lose interest.


It was a dark match to get the crowd hyped - 450 splash does that. Face win does that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*

Del Rio won with a roll up? For fuck sake. I detest that move.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*



123bigdave said:


> It was a dark match to get the crowd hyped - 450 splash does that. Face win does that.


Yeah yeah, but he shouldn't be in a dark match in the first place.

Why couldn't they just build him and Damien for a long and great tag run?

Oh right, they hate spending time on more than one tag team at the same time.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

How long is Ziggler out for?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> Del Rio won with a roll up? For fuck sake. I detest that move.


Probably still protecting Big E. Rio won't lose twice to him being number 1 contender, and the roll up was probably a desperate attempt just like how Swagger had to pull his damn near dead carcass back in the ring to count out Big E.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

killacamt said:


> How long is Ziggler out for?


I hope not to long but that kick looked bad.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Errr, what happened to Barrett vs Sin Cara for the title? I was looking forward to seeing Barrett stomp La Botcha.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Errr, what happened to Barrett vs Sin Cara for the title? I was looking forward to seeing Barrett stomp La Botcha.


Probably happening right now


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Probably happening right now


But the Main Event taping is over.

The Usos defeated 3MB and Ryback attacked Slater.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I better not have to witness del Rio vs Langston again on raw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The Main Event taping is over and Barrett/Cara didn't even have their match.

2nd time they've just up and canceled a Barrett match on Main Event.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> But the Main Event taping is over.
> 
> The Usos defeated 3MB and Ryback attacked Slater.


Well then WHAT THE HELL!? First the Intercontinental Cup BS then this/ Only explanation is that botch Cara fucked himself up


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

RiZE said:


> The Main Event taping is over and Barrett/Cara didn't even have their match.
> 
> 2nd time they've just up and canceled a Barrett match on Main Event.


I hope this means they are giving him a match or role on Smackdown instead.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe they'll have the Barrett match on Smackdown?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I hope this means they are giving him a match or role on Smackdown instead.


I hope so. 

Especially after last night. :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Ryback kidnapped heath slater? OK....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe they'll have the Barrett match on Smackdown?


Hopefully


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

> The Uso's defeated 3MB. Ryback appeared during the match in his ambulance. *He beat up Heath Slater, carried him to the ambulance, and drove away. Odd. *


So is Rybitch gonna eat them or...?

What even is goin on here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe they'll have the Barrett match on Smackdown?


Would hope so, something is messed up about his booking lately.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

RiZE said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Especially after last night. :side:


I'm so over Fandango at this point. Or at least his feud with Jericho. Really hope WWE actually decides to push a guy with a future rather than Fandango.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Itami said:


> So is Rybitch gonna eat them or...?
> 
> What even is goin on here


Anal bleeding.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

And now Barrett vs Miz for the Intercontinental title is up. Barrett better win.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> And now Barrett vs Miz for the Intercontinental title is up. Barrett better win.


But I thought Miz's rematch clause ran out.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> But I thought Miz's rematch clause ran out.


Miz made him tap on Raw.

Barrett loses by DQ so he retains. Fandango interrupts the match causing the DQ but Barrett lays Fandango out.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm so over Fandango at this point. Or at least his feud with Jericho. Really hope WWE actually decides to push a guy with a future rather than Fandango.


Agreed. 

The guy just doesn't do anything for me. I wouldn't be surprised if he's doing jobs in 3-4 months. 

Miz vs. Barrett? Neat. I liked their last match.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Yet another fucking MizTv segment.


Just debut The Damien Sandow Show already.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Miz made him tap on Raw.
> 
> Barrett loses by DQ so he retains. Fandango interrupts the match causing the DQ but Barrett lays Fandango out.


Fatal 4 at Payback?

Miz vs. Y2J vs. Barrett vs. Fandango?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Miz made him tap on Raw.
> 
> Barrett loses by DQ so he retains. Fandango interrupts the match causing the DQ *but Barrett lays Fandango out.*


THANK GOD. Better late than never to book him strong. THANK YOU. This pretty much sets up for a) Barrett Face Turn: I hope not b) Fatal 4 Way at Payback


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

RiZE said:


> Fatal 4 at Payback?
> 
> Miz vs. Y2J vs. Barrett vs. Fandango?


That's what I'm guessing. I mean, Miz won by DQ which means Fandango must have attacked him, but Barrett laid out Fandango anyway.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RiZE said:


> Fatal 4 at Payback?
> 
> Miz vs. Y2J vs. Barrett vs. Fandango?


Pretty much


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The thing with Ziggler is...even when he returns he may not stay. If you follow sports you've seen it all the time. Concussions are serious business and sometime you never fully recover from them. Other times you return for a 2-4 week period and then have to sit out again because something isn't right. Remember it's a bruise on your brain tissue.

So, there's no telling with Ziggler. Let's just hope for his sake when he is cleared to go the symptoms stay away.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, at least Barrett got featured and got some mic time and stood tall, which is what I want from the WWE for him, so I'm okay with this, but I really think he needs to win at Payback. His last PPV win was at Survivor Series and he's missed 4 since he came back before Night of Champions.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Bryan vs Swagger is starting. Should be a good match. Can't recall their last encounter. Wasn't it during Old School Raw a year or so back?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swagger vs Bryan :mark:
Say what you want about Swagger but he can have a great match
The Miz defeated Wade Barrett by DQ in an Intercontinental Title match. Fandango was on commentary. I'd love to hear what JBL and Fandango are talking about. Fandango started to dance midway through the match and this led to Fandango interrupting the match. All three ended up in the ring with Barrett standing over them to end this really long segment...


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Swagger vs Bryan :mark:
> Say what you want about Swagger but he can have a great match
> The Miz defeated Wade Barrett by DQ in an Intercontinental Title match. Fandango was on commentary. I'd love to hear what JBL and Fandango are talking about. Fandango started to dance midway through the match and this led to Fandango interrupting the match. All three ended up in the ring with Barrett standing over them to end this really long segment...


Awesome. Though I fear this means that Fandango will get the pin over Miz or Jericho and win Barrett's title if they go for the fatal four way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Bryan vs Swagger is starting. Should be a good match. Can't recall their last encounter. Wasn't it during Old School Raw a year or so back?


They had one with this new gimmick with Swagger going over.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Awesome. Though I fear this means that Fandango will get the pin over Miz or Jericho and win Barrett's title if they go for the fatal four way.


So do I.

Inevitable.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They had one with this new gimmick with Swagger going over.


Did they? Can't recall that one. 

Bryan just won this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can the OP plz update? Or you gonna update at the every end?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought Sin Cara had a title shot? Clusterfuck of a company...maybe he botched his flight to where ever the fuck they're at :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES BRYAN WON WOOT WOOT.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I knew they'd bring Swag down a notch after that loss on Sunday.

Wouldn't be surprised if Zeb abandons him soon.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy Bryan won hopefully this means Jack moves down to US Title stage


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

How long was the match? Rather quick?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger is next. Zeb Colter cuts a promo about conspiracies before the match. Bryan wins a back and forth match with the Yes Lock. After the match, the crowd chants "yes" and Bryan looks as if he's crazy before putting the lock on Swagger again. Kane breaks the hold up and they argue before Bryan leaves.

THE 2 WEEK PUSH HAS BEGUN


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Colter can take Jake Carter from NXT or maybe Riley and try again. Swagger was doomed to fail.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RiZE said:


> I knew they'd bring Swag down a notch after that loss on Sunday.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Zeb abandons him soon.


Wouldn't surprise me too. I hope he does stay though so Founding Father Zeb can form a new stable: Uncle Zeb's Militia


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB entering a new zone. Hopefully he can stay face because he's very over and make this new thing work with it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan locking in the hold on swagger is making me :mark: (sorry wagg). Hopefully this is the start of a push for Bryan as a top face...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh coooool. Miz made a Fruity Pebbles joke. How original


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Either Bryan's finally getting another push or Swagger is getting fantastically buried.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

More character development for Daniel Bryan. The dragon is about to be unleashed soon.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

bacardimayne said:


> Either Bryan's finally getting another push or Swagger is getting fantastically buried.


Or both


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Wouldn't surprise me too. I hope he does stay though so Founding Father Zeb can form a new stable: Uncle Zeb's Militia


Yeah, there's a few guys down in NXT that would work well with Zeb.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Colter can take Jake Carter from NXT or maybe Riley and try again. Swagger was doomed to fail.


These two would be ideal.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Just noticed, it's Daniel Bryans Birthday.

Birthday Win Mother Fuckers!!!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Best case scenario:

Fandango wins the IC title
Barrett goes onto MITB and wins the WHC shot
Miz gets nothing


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder what happened to Sin Cara, they dropped the storyline already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Awesome. Though I fear this means that Fandango will get the pin over Miz or Jericho and win Barrett's title if they go for the fatal four way.


So? Then it'll just be Fandango losing every week. Big deal, that title is cursed. It can't possibly be a negative for them to take it off Barrett. At the very worst they keep booking him like they already do, or it improves now that he's not weighed down by it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing Jericho will be added to the IC Title match somewhere in there.

Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Fandango vs. Wade Barrett at Payback


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So? Then it'll just be Fandango losing every week. Big deal, that title is cursed. It can't possibly be a negative for them to take it off Barrett. At the very worst they keep booking him like they already do, or it improves now that he's not weighed down by it.



IC Title = Becoming Orton and Sheamus personal jobber


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Luke Harper would probably be the best developmental fit for Zeb's Militia. Though he's great in the Wyatt Family, I don't know if they'd bring Wyatt up with his Family when they debut him. I don't think Rowan will ever be ready. Briscoe Brothers would be ideal though ain't gonna happen - Scott Dawson and Dylan Garrett are playing a roughneck team, could work. Alex Riley could be the College Republican type to side with Colter. What about a jaded Zach Ryder?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They need to get the IC title off of Barrett and on to a face. Curtis Axel will need to be feuding over it sooner than later and will need a face to be feuding with it over.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damien Sandow show? Did it happen?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger is next. Zeb Colter cuts a promo about conspiracies before the match. Bryan wins a back and forth match with the Yes Lock. After the match, the crowd chants "yes" and Bryan looks as if he's crazy before putting the lock on Swagger again. Kane breaks the hold up and they argue before Bryan leaves.
> 
> THE 2 WEEK PUSH HAS BEGUN












D-Bry living up to his GOAT name. Can't wait for him to make that bitch Cena tap out and win the WWE title. :yes


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> * Damien Sandow is out in the ring with Matt Striker. Sheamus ends up coming out. This was described as a weak segment to start a Sheamus vs. Sandow feud.
> 
> * Chris Jericho defeated Big Show by count out. Big Show controlled most of the match but Jericho hit a Codebreaker outside of the ring and Show got counted out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...rs-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/#ixzz2Tz4JUBj8


Sandow and Sheamus feud? Geez I wonder who will win that feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> Damien Sandow show? Did it happen?


Wasn't that just something he said in spite of Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, fuck, if he actually feuds with Sheamus, at least they're finally doing SOMETHING with him. He's never going to become the top heel WWE Champion he's earned the right to be, but I'd rather he be getting beat in a program than getting beat with no mic time in 2 minute squashes.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wasn't that just something he said in spite of Miz?


They did say Sandow was in a suit with a table in the ring so one can hope. Though Sheamus, the face, throws an innocent Striker onto Sandow :vince FACES RIGHT THERE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, fuck, if he actually feuds with Sheamus, at least they're finally doing SOMETHING with him. He's never going to become the top heel WWE Champion he's earned the right to be, but I'd rather he be getting beat in a program than getting beat with no mic time in 2 minute squashes.


Maybe they could do a Brain v. Brawn thing where Sandow comes out on top....one can dream


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe WWE will actually surprise us and Sandow beats Sheamus for once


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> They did say Sandow was in a suit with a table in the ring so one can hope. Though Sheamus, the face, throws an innocent Striker onto Sandow :vince FACES RIGHT THERE


You mean Matt *I'M JUST DOING MY JOB* Striker? 8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, nobody ever comes out on top of a Sheamus feud. Much less a jobber.

DAT WORKOUT BUDDY POWER. :HHH


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Maybe they could do a Brain v. Brawn thing where Sandow comes out on top....one can dream


Sheamus not going over? LOL. Not happening as long as his butt buddy HHH has power.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe WWE will actually surprise us and Sandow beats Sheamus for once


I just can't see it happening. They kinda built up Sheamus as unbeatable, especially against the mid-carders.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope they're not turning DB heel based on what I just read. He's so great in the face role, especially when he gets the hot tag and fucking gets everybody behind him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> * Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel are out next. Heyman and Axel talk about extending his brand and taking out Triple H.
> 
> * Sin Cara vs. Curtis Axel is up next. Cara hits his usual high-flying moves but McGillicutty wins with his finisher.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kofi vs. Ambrose is the main event? Nice.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

> * Sin Cara vs. Curtis Axel is up next. Cara hits his usual high-flying moves but McGillicutty wins with his finisher.


Wasn't it easier just to type his new name instead of the shitty old one you reporter you?

AND YES AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> Kofi Kingston vs. Dean Ambrose. Rollins and Reigns interfere. Orton and Sheamus run out to make the save. *Teddy Long comes out and makes a six man tag match*.


What the fuck is wrong with Teddy?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

GETTING REAL TIRED OF UR SHIT TEDDY


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Teddy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, looks like Kofi vs Ambrose at PayBack :troll


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Warrior said:


> ...


"His finisher"

Is it a new one, or is he still using that shitty neckbreaker?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, looks like Kofi vs Ambrose at PayBack :troll


On second thought, I've no problem with this. I want them to get more time for their rematch. 7 minutes is bs.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vintage Teddy :cole1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Get Ambrose AWAY from that GEEK.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Itami said:


> On second thought, I've no problem with this. I want them to get more time for their rematch. 7 minutes is bs.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Get Ambrose AWAY from that GEEK.


8*D

But seriously, neither do I. Their first match was ok, mostly because it was for the title, and the near falls were cools. But now that's out because I really doubt Kofi is gonna regain the gold like Barrett did the Miz. Should be good second match now that they worked with each other a little.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ambrose pinned Kofi, SHIELD win


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> The Shield defeated Kofi Kingston, Randy Orton and Sheamus.


>>


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Ambrose pinned Kofi, SHIELD win




They should've just left it as a singles match for the title.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait... are Sheamus/Orton gonna go for the tag titles while Kofi gets his rematch moving forward?

Or Sheamus/Orton have their own boring feuds I'm forgetting about.


Sandow and Sheamus? Uhh


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Sheamus and Orton lay out the Shield after Hell No toss Rollins and Ambrose back into the ring.


The Miz vs. Wade Barrett for the WWE Intercontinental Title - DQ. Barrett takes down Fandango and Miz after the match. 

* Jack Swagger vs. Daniel Bryan - Bryan by submission

* Big Show vs. Chris Jericho - Jericho by Count out

* Sin Cara vs. Curtis Axel - Axel beats the man he put over last week on Superstars

* Kofi Kingston vs. Dean Ambrose for the United States Title - DQ

* The Shield vs. Kofi Kingston, Randy Orton and Sheamus - The Shield win but Hell No sends them back into the ring and the Celtic Vipers lay them out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like Orton and Sheamus may be a short term team.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Itami said:


> I really hope they're not turning DB heel based on what I just read. He's so great in the face role, especially when he gets the hot tag and fucking gets everybody behind him.


Let's see if Daniel Bryan can stay relevant without latching on to someone else. 

The times where he's been relevant he's always had someone there to help him: Miz (2010), AJ (2012), Kane (2012-13). He didn't do much with the US Title, and you really didn't know he was the MITB winner either.



Itami said:


> Wait... are Sheamus/Orton gonna go for the tag titles while Kofi gets his rematch moving forward?
> 
> *Or Sheamus/Orton have their own boring feuds I'm forgetting about.*
> 
> ...


You do realize that the traditional fans actually want to see this feud? You have other stuff you can enjoy while they can enjoy that. There's enough to satisfy the smarks and the traditional fans.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton and Sheamus go for the tag titles. They fail and Orton turns.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Let's see if Daniel Bryan can stay relevant without latching on to someone else.
> 
> The times where he's been relevant he's always had someone there to help him: Miz (2010), AJ (2012), Kane (2012-13). He didn't do much with the US Title, and you really didn't know he was the MITB winner either.


Easy now, AJ helped DB be a great heel, but he didn't NEED her. He dumped her after MANIA and was still getting insane reaction with smarks that quickly turned into your average WWE marks adoring him. This was before teaming with Kane.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Easy now, AJ helped DB be a great heel, but he didn't NEED her. He dumped her after MANIA and was still getting insane reaction with smarks that quickly turned into your average WWE marks adoring him. This was before teaming with Kane.


But teaming with Kane was a big boost for Daniel Bryan. That's why the traditional fans react to him. His association with Kane was the reason.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy Shit GOAT...yes...Bryan is actually getting strong singles booking. Must watch TV for sure.

What's with the arguing with Kane after the match? I swear if they turn him heel...the whole wwe universe just wants to cheer him so badly


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Holy Shit GOAT...yes...Bryan is actually getting strong singles booking. Must watch TV for sure.
> 
> What's with the arguing with Kane after the match? I swear if they turn him heel...*the whole wwe universe just wants to cheer him so badly*



Once his association with Kane is over most fans won't care about him.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Bryan definitely needs to be face. Turning him heel would be fighting the grain. People want to cheer him so give them a reason to.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fans were into Zack Ryder but they lost interest in him over time. This is something that could easily happen to Daniel Bryan. Let's see if he can carry his popularity into getting fans to hate him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Once his association with Kane is over most fans won't care about him.


:kobe that's some pathetic trolling if I've ever seen it.

Here's an example of Bryan's crowd responses as a singles competitor before all this Hell No stuff began, just because I feel like humoring you.






Keep in mind that this was in North Carolina and not some hardcore smark city like Chicago, New York, Toronto, London, etc.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans were into Zack Ryder but they lost interest in him over time. This is something that could easily happen to Daniel Bryan. Let's see if he can carry his popularity into getting fans to hate him.


Fans lost interest because he got jobbed out and was made to look like a loser and a chump. 

Daniel Bryan shouldn't turn heel. Only an idiot would book him that way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans were into Zack Ryder but they lost interest in him over time. This is something that could easily happen to Daniel Bryan. Let's see if he can carry his popularity into getting fans to hate him.


"we want ryder" chants are still going on. He also gets a good to decent chant when he gets the upper hand, and they seem to keep him off tv whenever they're in his home town. Ryder is just like Riley, if they were to start pushing both of them again, I'm sure they would both be nicely over again.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans were into Zack Ryder but they lost interest in him over time. This is something that could easily happen to Daniel Bryan. Let's see if he can carry his popularity into getting fans to hate him.


Yeah yeah yeah, but do you have any opinions on _Daniel Bryan_?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, but do you have any opinions on _Daniel Bryan_?


He needs to become an aggressive heel and lose the Yes/No nonsense. We don't know for sure if fans will still care about him once those chants fade away. It's up to him and booking for that to happen. 

The greats always change with the times and reinvent themselves. It's time for Bryan to do the same.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He needs to become an aggressive heel and lose the Yes/No nonsense. We don't know for sure if fans will still care about him once those chants fade away. It's up to him and booking for that to happen.
> 
> The greats always change with the times and reinvent themselves. It's time for Bryan to do the same.


OK, but what do you think about _Daniel Bryan_?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan needs to stay face which is why Vince will turn him heel to bury his momentum


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stanford said:


> OK, but what do you think about _Daniel Bryan_?


He's a good talent, but I don't think he's as great as people make him out to be. His routine has gotten stale with the constant No Kicks and the surfboard that he does every match. I'd also argue that he doesn't really make his opponents look that good. Kofi is a babyface yet he does enough offense in the ring to look good as well as making his opponents look good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess I could dig a Rollins/Reigns and Orton/Sheamus feud, if it leads to Shield winning and Orton turning on Sheamus, and we finally get that heel turn we've been wanting. Not looking forward to Ambrose/Kingston continuing, but whatever, at least they can have another good match at Payback. 

Not to nitpick, but does Big Show really need to still be wrestling right now? He should've stayed off TV for a couple more weeks to really sell the Punt, and I think most people could use a break from him anyway. Hope they're not going for a Jericho/Show feud, that'd be a waste of Jericho.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He's a good talent, but I don't think he's as great as people make him out to be. His routine has gotten stale with the constant No Kicks and the surfboard that he does every match. I'd also argue that he doesn't really make his opponents look that good. Kofi is a babyface yet he does enough offense in the ring to look good as well as making his opponents look good.


Nevermind that. _Daniel Bryan_: What say you?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Nevermind that. _Daniel Bryan_: What say you?


He'a also a terrible actor. When you're trying to be mad you shouldn't crack a smile. He's done that so many times.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He'a also a terrible actor. When you're trying to be mad you shouldn't crack a smile. He's done that so many times.


Surely you've heard of _Daniel Bryan _though. Interested if you've any thoughts on him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Once his association with Kane is over most fans won't care about him.
> 
> Fans were into Zack Ryder but they lost interest in him over time. This is something that could easily happen to Daniel Bryan. Let's see if he can carry his popularity into getting fans to hate him.


It's been a year and a bit, and they're only getting louder.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, why would WWE keep Daniel Bryan face when they have plans for Kane/Taker to go after The Shield's tag titles at Summerslam. It's not like Kane and DB will have a mutual break up. DB is the one that should go heel.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Also, why would WWE keep Daniel Bryan face when they have plans for Kane/Taker to go after The Shield's tag titles at Summerslam. It's not like Kane and DB will have a mutual break up. DB is the one that should go heel.


God, is there anything else you can talk about besides _Daniel Bryan_?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> Not to nitpick, but does Big Show really need to still be wrestling right now? He should've stayed off TV for a couple more weeks to really sell the Punt, and I think most people could use a break from him anyway. Hope they're not going for a Jericho/Show feud, that'd be a waste of Jericho.


Was he on RAW? I can't remember. And nitpick? Dear God, the dude really needs to just buzz off now, or at least stop coming in and KOing young Talent and staying in the ME.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Stanford said:


> God, is there anything else you can talk about besides _Daniel Bryan_?


What else could there possibly be to talk about. He's such a loveable GOAT wrestling machine.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> What else could there possibly be to talk about. He's such a loveable GOAT wrestling machine.


Not sure about "wrestling machine." He's really not on the same level as Angle, Benoit or Eddie. One of my biggest complaints about him is the pace in which he moves in the ring. Someone like Benoit was lighting quick in the ring to go along with his exceptional technical skill. The Dynamite Kid was the same way.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not sure about "wrestling machine." He's really not on the same level as Angle, Benoit or Eddie. One of my biggest complaints about him is the pace in which he moves in the ring. Someone like Benoit was lighting quick in the ring to go along with his exceptional technical skill. The Dynamite Kid was the same way.


I feel like this is one of those times where I reference his back catalogue of matches, and then the other person says that his past doesn't matter, only right now at this very second in which Daniel Bryan is probably resting backstage or eating in his car.

So I will refrain carrying this forward.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> What else could there possibly be to talk about. He's such a loveable GOAT wrestling machine.


Alright, you've convinced me. 

Anyways, Smackers looks OK this week I suppose. Any time DB wins is a happy time for me. So I'll check it out. I'll be there live next week. Hopefully he can make it 2 in a row.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

I wonder what curtis axels new finisher is? Also Sandow getting a feud and possibly a ppv match with a star like shamus will hopefully help him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was he on RAW? I can't remember. And nitpick? Dear God, the dude really needs to just buzz off now, or at least stop coming in and KOing young Talent and staying in the ME.


He wasn't on Raw, at least to my knowledge. And him taking some more time off TV was just wishful thinking on my part.(and yours too lol.) If they plan on pushing Orton again, they should sell the Punt as a devastating finisher, and Show staying for awhile would've really done that. Oh well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> I feel like this is one of those times where I reference his back *catalogue of matches*, and then the other person says that his past doesn't matter, only right now at this very second in which Daniel Bryan is probably resting backstage or eating in his car.
> 
> So I will refrain carrying this forward.


Matches in WWE. I don't care about what he did in ROH.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not sure about "wrestling machine." He's really not on the same level as Angle, Benoit or Eddie. *One of my biggest complaints about him is the pace in which he moves in the ring. Someone like Benoit was lighting quick in the ring to go along with his exceptional technical skill. The Dynamite Kid was the same way.*


Did you even watch his match last night or hell any of his wwe matches EVER? The guy is one of the quickest wrestlers in the wwe easily. The first part I'm not even going to bother responding to because as Osize10 said, you'll just say his past doesn't matter anyway, and will, instead, only refer to his 5 minute matches in wwe.

EDIT:



The Boy Wonder said:


> Matches in WWE. I don't care about what he did in ROH.


Right on schedule.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Did you even watch his match last night or hell any of his wwe matches EVER? The guy is one of the quickest wrestlers in the wwe easily. The first part I'm not even going to bother responding to because as Osize10 said, you'll just say his past doesn't matter anyway, and will, instead, only refer to his 5 minute matches in wwe.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Let's look at the guy in your banner. Cesaro. He's a guy that impresses me every time he goes out there. He is the best worker in the WWE. Every time he does something new and exciting in his matches. Daniel Bryan has been very repetitive in his matches. Sorry for go against the IWC Rules.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cesaro. He's a guy that impresses me every time he goes out there. He is the best worker in the WWE.


How many great matches has Cesaro had in WWE? I don't care about ROH.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Stanford said:


> *How many great matches has Cesaro had in WWE?* I don't care about ROH.


Really?

Almost every time he goes out there. His match with Kofi from weeks ago on RAW was probably one of the best of 2013 thus far.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Really?
> 
> Almost every time he goes out there. His match with Kofi from weeks ago on RAW was probably one of the best of 2013 thus far.


It was a question, not an accusation. I'm a huge Cesaro fan, but his catalog of matches is fairly weak compared to Bryan's.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Really?
> 
> Almost every time he goes out there. His match with Kofi from weeks ago on RAW was probably one of the best of 2013 thus far.


let's not forget about his match with kofi on main event as well. Also his match with Jericho on smackdown was good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stanford said:


> It was a question, not an accusation. I'm a huge Cesaro fan, but his catalog of matches is fairly weak compared to Bryan's.


Is that because one has been in a bit longer than the other? Or are you talking quality of the matches?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Wait, so where are the complete spoilers?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Snoth said:


> Wait, so where are the complete spoilers?


The Miz and another MizTV segment opens this week's WWE SmackDown. His guests are Fandango and Summer Rae. Miz announces he will do MizTV and then win the Intercontinental Title tonight. Wade Barrett interrupts and starts running down Fandango and threatens him. Miz and Barrett start brawling and we have tonight's first match.

* The Miz vs. Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental Title is up first. Fandango comes out dancing and interrupts in the match. Barrett nails the Bullhammer on Fandago but Miz wins by DQ.

* Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger is next. Zeb Colter cuts a promo about conspiracies before the match. Bryan wins a back and forth match with the Yes Lock. After the match, the crowd chants "yes" and Bryan looks as if he's crazy before putting the lock on Swagger again. Kane breaks the hold up and they argue before Bryan leaves.

* Damien Sandow is out in the ring with Matt Striker. Sheamus ends up coming out. This was described as a weak segment to start a Sheamus vs. Sandow feud.

* Chris Jericho defeated Big Show by count out. Big Show controlled most of the match but Jericho hit a Codebreaker outside of the ring and Show got counted out.

* Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel are out next. Heyman and Axel talk about extending his brand and taking out Triple H.

* Sin Cara vs. Curtis Axel is up next. Cara hits his usual high-flying moves but Axel wins with his finisher.

* Kofi Kingston vs. Dean Ambrose for the United States Title is up next. The match ends when Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns interfere. Randy Orton and Sheamus make the save. Teddy Long makes a six-man match.

* The Shield controlled most of the match but the faces turned it around. Orton hits a RKO on Reigns, Rollins takes a Brogue Kick but Ambrose hits his finisher on Kofi for the win. After the match, Team Hell No come out and throw Ambrose and Rollins back in the ring. Orton hits a RKO on Rollins and Ambrose takes a Brogue kick to end it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Sheamus is just as irrelevant as Orton.

He keeps having pointless feuds with midcarders.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

what is axel's finisher? Is it still that fairly sloppy looking running neckbreaker thing


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Swagger burial begins xD.

Damn we have this ****** of Curtis on SD too? D: this streak of good SD episodes have been ruined and it's his fault. Not gonna watch.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> But teaming with Kane was a big boost for Daniel Bryan. That's why the traditional fans react to him. His association with Kane was the reason.


 For someone that doesn't care for Air Bryan that much, you sure love talking about him a lot. You be on Air GOAT's dick more than his stans do.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh so Sin Cara is our next IC #1 contender? I know, it's time for him to start jobbing against probies! (booker logics)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Matches in WWE. I don't care about what he did in ROH.


Well that shows just how much value your opinions holds.... Bryan is one of the best in ring competitors in the company and has proven that with matches inside wwe. Also he has gotten over on his face. It is just the fact that you dislike him that blinds that from your vision. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Let's see if Daniel Bryan can stay relevant without latching on to someone else.
> 
> The times where he's been relevant he's always had someone there to help him: Miz (2010), AJ (2012), Kane (2012-13). He didn't do much with the US Title, and you really didn't know he was the MITB winner either.
> 
> ...


If WWE gives him a good push then yes he will stay relevant, its common sense really. Look at Miz right now, he isn't relevant at all, only getting pops by using Ric Flairs finisher move. Is that his fault? No because he isn't booked any good right now. Daniel Bryans association with Miz and Aj made all parties relevant because they were good storylines and people were interested. Same when he was feuding with CM Punk he got good reactions. Its not fair to say he can only be relevant because of someone else, after all he did his part in the storylines and he got really over. Same with Kane, people like team hells no's dynamic as a team, not just Kane alone. As a matter of fact Daniel Bryan usually outpops Kane. They work well together. Oh and being paired with Kane is a good boost for him, but that is what rising stars need to reach the next level. He is pretty popular right now so if they give him a good storyline and character development then he is likely staying relevant.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Let's see if Daniel Bryan can stay relevant without latching on to someone else.
> 
> The times where he's been relevant he's always had someone there to help him: Miz (2010), AJ (2012), Kane (2012-13). He didn't do much with the US Title, and you really didn't know he was the MITB winner either.


Yeah, it's all thanks to Kane that the crowd pops huge whenever he's tagged into the match, and they chant loudly for every kick he lands.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

I just don't get it with this company anymore

WWE uses the live Raw to reveal their big surprises. While SD is left with the derp moments. We don't even get the regular good wrestling match anymore for god sake


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Fans lost interest because he got jobbed out and was made to look like a loser and a chump.
> 
> Daniel Bryan shouldn't turn heel. Only an idiot would book him that way.




Someone in management doesn't want him to succeed, easy as that.

The guy should be the face of smackdown by now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like a very good show. Orton and Sheamus vs Shield could be a great feud.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> Sounds like a very good show. Orton and Sheamus vs Shield could be a great feud.


Huh? Is that sarcasm?

We've already seen it at Mania. I hope they don't do it again.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Main event of Smackdown sounds fun as always.

But Barrett is the one guy in the entire roster who i think is in total limbo. The guy has a title that the WWE don't even acknowledge means anything at all. Fandango will win it soon i'm guessing but not from Barrett. After he loses that title Barrett will fade further and further down the card until he's just a Superstars jobber. It's a shame, 2010 was his breakout year with Nexus but after it ended he's never really gone anywhere. Barrett's almost doomed unless they do something new and exciting with him but i swear most have been saying that since early 2011. 

Glad Swagger lost to Bryan, this make him number 1 contender after Del Rio? :mark: . No it doesn't  

Orton will be next for Ziggler after he's had his ladder match with Del Rio, oh joy. What a feud that'll be.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

This attitude shift in Bryan is already the most interesting angle WWE have going. I hope it doesn't lead to a heel turn, because Bryan is easily the best babyface in the company right now, but I'll take any direction as long as it leads to a sustained singles push.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan beat Swagger by Submission, might have to watch this if Bryan is about to get pushed. Or maybe Swagger is getting de-pushed, that in itself might be worth watching.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Stanford said:


> How many great matches has Cesaro had in WWE? I don't care about ROH.


So basically "He's wrestled hundreds of amazing matches which prove his skill, but I don't feel like watching them, don't worry though, I'll form an opinion without all the facts regardless."


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad Damien might be getting a feud with such a star caliber wrestler as Sheamus.

Hopefully the "feud" isn't just Damien getting fed to Sheamus next SD, though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Allur said:


> Glad Damien might be getting a feud with such a star caliber wrestler as Sheamus.
> 
> Hopefully the "feud" isn't just Damien getting fed to Sheamus next SD.


The Intellectual Savoir MUST prevail against that Ginger Cretin


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fortitude said:


> Huh? Is that sarcasm?
> 
> We've already seen it at Mania. I hope they don't do it again.


There's a big star power there. The match probably would be at least very good. It'll help Reigns and Rollins credibility as tag team. This could lead to Orton's heel turn. So yeah, gets a (Y) from me.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

BringThePain513 said:


> I just don't get it with this company anymore
> 
> WWE uses the live Raw to reveal their big surprises. While SD is left with the derp moments. We don't even get the regular good wrestling match anymore for god sake


Good matches we get, but nothing newsworthy happens there at all. And it's funny how WWE are not happy about the attendance and viewership numbers, yet they do absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say, I am pleasantly surprised by these matches! 

I am extremely happy to see Bryan beat Swagger clean by submission. Is Bryan getting pushed or is Swaggie getting de-pushed? Either way, I feel like a submission win is a great sign of things to come. (Happy Bday, Daniel Bryan!) Making someone tap is, to me, complete dominance and a display of superiority. If he can make someone in the WHC picture tap, he can complete with anyone. YES! YES! YES!

It's also nice to see the Shield continue their dominance. How long before one of them hits the World Title of WWE Title picture? In the meantime though, it's nice to see prestige being brought back to the US and Tag Titles. I think the Tag Titles already had some prestige with Hell No, but I think Reigns and Rollins can augment that prestige even further. I would love to see the Shield continue to successfully to defend their belts.

It's also nice to see Curtis Axel winning clean as well. As I mentioned before, I want to give him a chance. Heyman and creative must have seen something from him so I want to see what this young man can do. Perhaps we'll all be pleasantly surprised! Maybe he can do his dad's signature towel throw. I think that alone would be enough to start getting him more over.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> So basically "He's wrestled hundreds of amazing matches which prove his skill, but I don't feel like watching them, don't worry though, I'll form an opinion without all the facts regardless."


I was mocking the other gentleman for saying the same about Bryan. Keep the ef up please.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Uh oh I just realized the E may have let Bryan win b/c today is his bday


I'm afraid it's back to the jobbing board next week


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> Uh oh I just realized the E may have let Bryan win b/c today is his bday
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's back to the jobbing board next week


Could be, but I doubt it, it looks like they are working a new storyline with him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*2. Daniel Bryan (w/Kane) beat Jack Swagger. The match was as you’d expect, with Swagger using his size and strength while Bryan relied on his agility and speed. Swagger eventually tapped to the no lock, which Bryan held onto for some time after the bell. Even after letting go, Bryan would reapply it later, forcing Kane to pull him off and stare on in disbelief as Bryan stormed off to the back. *

DAT aggression! :mark:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Stanford said:


> I was mocking the other gentleman for saying the same about Bryan. Keep the ef up please.


My apologies, I read these threads backwards and lazily and I suck at sarcasm in the morning.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like another crappy show.

No Ziggler = no watch.

Why are Miz and Barrett still feuding? End this garbage feud already. 

Orton and Sheamus still teaming together, when Orton should punt Sheamus's head off.

And Bryan beats Swagger, but Swagger goes over the current World Champion clean. fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Allur said:


> Glad Damien might be getting a feud with such a star caliber wrestler as Sheamus.
> 
> Hopefully the "feud" isn't just Damien getting fed to Sheamus next SD, though.


I would be excited if I thought there was even a 1% chance Sandow comes out of this feud victorious. Sadly rather than put over the more talented of the two, they'll treat it as filler for Sheamus and have him beat Sandow on SD one of these upcoming weeks or if Sandow gets lucky, he'll be on Payback.

And I'm already marking for Barrett laying out Fandango and standing tall over the three of them. Four way at Payback for the IC Title? I like that idea a lot. Unfortunately I don't think much will change for Barrett as WWE will continue to dismantle him with poor booking, so I'm hoping they at least destroy the IC Title along with him. They seem firm pushing Fandango so give it to him at Payback (hopefully by not pinning Barrett, but going with that I said a moment ago, he probably will).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan showing that aggressive side! :mark: Seems Swagger's push is over too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:bryan showing that ruthless side. Wonder if its a heel turn brewing or him being a ruthless face. Whatever it is hopefully he gets pushed to the moon.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Exactly what Bryan needs to move him in the main event scene. Imagine this side of Bryan vs. Cesaro/Barrett/Heel Orton/Heel Ryback//Monster Heel Kane.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Another rerun show. "Monk" is on ION Network at the same time...it may be repeats but at least it's **entertaining.** WWE should change its name to WWR( World Wide Reruns )


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The spoilers for smackdown could really have been summed up like this:



Spoiler: smackdown



:bryan


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

:bryan that is all


----------



## BarkerWoofer (Sep 4, 2012)

Need to see DB and Kane break up.. nice to see him get the win over Swaggie though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not very fond of Orton going back to fighting The Shield but that main event sounds like it's going to be great.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Shocking news from this Smackdown. Jericho just notched his 2nd victory in a row. :| :


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Shocking news from this Smackdown. Jericho just notched his 2nd victory in a row. :| :


actually this was his 4th victory in a row


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 5/22 Main Event & 5/24 Smackdown Spoilers*



Itami said:


> Cody cannot catch a break... I feel bad for him. He should've been a WHC contender by now, ugh. You can't just build stars up left and right and then suddenly lose interest.


Uhh. yes you can... They've been doing it for the last 20 odd years


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*

The Smackdown broadcast team was introduced. JBL played with himself and millions went out to buy food & drink..

MizTV opened the show with Abe Vigoda as special guest. Miz dropped the "you look like a bag of skittles and you're the new fruitty pebbles." Wade Barrett came out talked about the 2016 Presidential election with Vigoda and an IC match with Barrett vs Miz was set up...

1. The Miz defeated Wade Barrett by Dairy Queen in an Intercontinental Title match. Vigoda was on commentary. JBL kept leering at the camera, and Vigoda asked him about the price of apples. Tobey Keith started to dance midway through the match and this led to Fandango interrupting the match. All three ended up in the ring dancing arm in arm.

Jack Swagger and Zeb Colter came out for a promo. They were booed out of the arena.

2. Daniel Bryan (w/crutches) beat Jack Swagger (w/lisp). Bryan won via submission...

The Raw Rebound was shown...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

A toga wearing Damien Sandow was in the ring, where an dental chair was set up. He had a rope tied in a knot on the table. Shemaus yelled at him. Sheamus and Sandow had joint peace conference. Sheamus ended up throwing John Madden, who was conducting the interview, over the top rope onto Sandow... No mean feat there.

3. Chris Jericho defeated Big Shoe by counting to 10. Jericho won after Shoe was knocked over on his tukus..

Curtis Axis and Paul Heyman came out and danced a jig. The Axis theme song is wierd. Paul spoke about Brock Lesnar and C.M. Punk's success and how he will go to the library tomorrow. Axis spoke about putting Triple H outside and builidng a screen porch for his house.

4. Curtis Axis beat Sin City Cara. Axis mania is goose stepping wild! It was otherwise predictable and boring.

5. Kofi Kingston beat Dean Dino by DQ in a BVD. Title match. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns interfered (again) to prove to everyone that they could interfere (again.). Randy Orton and Sheamus ran out to buy 60 watt bulbs before they stop selling them. Teddy Long came out and booked his flight home. 

6. The Shield cheated again and beat Randy Orton, Sheamus, and Kofi Kingston. Dean Ambrose pinned Kofi Kingston clean to win the match. The Shield stood in the ring and applauded themselves till the audience began to throw everything they could find into the ring.

After the cameras stopped filming, Kofi Kingston and R Truth did the 'dark match,' with all the lights out.The crowd left curious.. 

:shock :shock :shock :shock :shock :shock :shock :shock :shock :shock
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|
___________


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*

This is a weird thread.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*

Err, I don't.. What?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*

Typical WWE booking :kobe8


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*

Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smack Down Not Really Spoilers for 5/24/13*



Rawbar said:


> The Smackdown broadcast team was introduced. JBL played with himself and millions went out to buy food & drink..
> 
> MizTV opened the show with Abe Vigoda as special guest. Miz dropped the "you look like a bag of skittles and you're the new fruitty pebbles." Wade Barrett came out talked about the 2016 Presidential election with Vigoda and an IC match with Barrett vs Miz was set up...
> 
> ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was he there?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dat Swagger burial.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*WHAT THE FUCK* Just watched SD, can't wait until it FINALLY AIRS and I can write about that epic Match in the Shield Thread.

GOOOOOOOD was it amazing. 
Ambrose is the fucking *BEST*!
Reigns "_WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN NOW SON?!_" :lmao
Was impressed with him continuing after his injury. 

...Bryan was also fucking epic!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK* Just watched SD, can't wait until it FINALLY AIRS and I can write about that epic Match in the Shield Thread.
> 
> GOOOOOOOD was it amazing.
> Ambrose is the fucking *BEST*!
> ...


sounds like a great show from what ive read so far,youve got my hopes up now ney ney it better be good also do you know what caused roman to get his injury, did it look bad?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy shit! Did I really just see Bryan stomping Swaggers face in? Thought I was watching ROH for a second.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger vs DB was a great match. DB even has them saying NO when the opponent gets the upper hand. Loving this guy lately. :clap


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

england66 said:


> sounds like a great show from what ive read so far,youve got my hopes up now ney ney it better be good also do you know what caused roman to get his injury, did it look bad?


I really loved that match. 

I can't explain it so well, here is a link if you wanna watch it for yourself: 8:28.
If not, just wait until Smackdown airs, you'll see the way it happens.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> I really loved that match.
> 
> I can't explain it so well, here is a link if you wanna watch it for yourself: 8:28.
> If not, just wait until Smackdown airs, you'll see the way it happens.


yay thanks for the link i couldnt find the match anywhere,guess ill see you in the shield thread later on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone.have a link for SD


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Anyone.have a link for SD


Likewise.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Watched the Int. Version and thoughts:

-Solid opening segment and :lol at Fandango on commentary. That is the best Barrett has come off in a while.

-Won't lie, I love that Payback Orton commercial.

-Fast paced, hard hitting match with Bryan/Swagger; both guys are tremendous workers.

-Good main event with Shield vs. Kofi/Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jbardo said:


> Holy shit! Did I really just see Bryan stomping Swaggers face in? Thought I was watching ROH for a second.


Did that really happen?  I have to watch this now! I hope that means he's finally expanding his moveset again and, hopefully, we'll get the mma elbows and suplexes next!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Jbardo said:


> Likewise.


Just search Smackdown on dailymotion. It's like the first one.


Daniel Bryan is NOT the weak link.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Did that really happen?  I have to watch this now! I hope that means he's finally expanding his moveset again and, hopefully, we'll get the mma elbows and suplexes next!


The return of suplexes would be joyous.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stanford said:


> The return of suplexes would be joyous.


Imagine him using the Regal-plex as his new impact finisher! :mark:


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Did that really happen?  I have to watch this now! I hope that means he's finally expanding his moveset again and, hopefully, we'll get the mma elbows and suplexes next!


Yeah, it was a real suprise, really wanna see "I have till 5" aswell.

Found the full show on dailymotion aswell, thanks Stanford.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Why were suplexs banned or restricted in use anyway? You still see some vertical ones and belly to belly ones, and Axel uses a Saito very often and Del Rio busts out his Germans every now and then.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Why were suplexs banned or restricted in use anyway? You still see some vertical ones and belly to belly ones, and Axel uses a Saito very often and Del Rio busts out his Germans every now and then.


I have no idea to be honest? Maybe they're not allowed in regular use due to the head impact?  Regardless it's annoying that they have limited them. I loved all of Bryan's suplexes that he used to use in the indies, and I really think they would help him look that more legit. Imagine him hitting a huge german/tiger/dragon/regal suplex on someone like Mark Henry, which he definitely could do, if you've seen his work with Morishima; and considering Bryan is twice that size now, so probably twice as strong.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:bryan is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Will be tuning in tonight for my second smackdown in the year, to see my man :bryan slapping on the NO lock and picking up a rare win. 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

The six man tag with Shield vs Orton/Sheamus and Kofi was fucking awesome. Just a heads up for anyone who haven't watched the show yet.

Roman was limping for a long time tho, hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Did that really happen?  I have to watch this now! I hope that means he's finally expanding his moveset again and, hopefully, we'll get the mma elbows and suplexes next!


Yes, it happened just saw it now. Here is to him adopting more of his older moves he used in ROH. 

The new aggression on Daniel Bryan is great to see in the ring. You could see they are tweaking his character. He even did his YES chant after he won the match and after he re-applied the lock on Jack Swagger. Also good little match between them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow smackdown was excellent! Loved Bryan's new character changes and the fact he's now becoming more aggressive. I'm so happy he brought the face stomps back! Such a badass move. He needs to start yelling, "somebodies going to get their head kicked in" before executing it every time, and I really do hope he adds the MMA elbows, and suplexes to his new aggressive repertoire. 

The Shield were once again amazing, but I really think Ambrose's opponents need to figure out how to sell his finisher better. They should land on top of their head every single time for the driver to actually look imposing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Warrior said:


> Yes, it happened just saw it now. Here is to him adopting more of his older moves he used in ROH.
> 
> The new aggression on Daniel Bryan is great to see in the ring. You could see they are tweaking his character. He even did his YES chant after he won the match and after he re-applied the lock on Jack Swagger. Also good little match between them.


Yeah I just checked it out! :mark: The more old moves he adopts to his moveset the more diverse and special each of his matches will become, just like in ROH, and, I for one, am stoked to see it happen.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Axel mania? :kenny this company just keeps sinking lower and lower. fpalm


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tell you what, Moz fucking sucks! If he wasn't put up against heels, I'd have no idea he was a face.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Wade Barrett's theme opening is as recognisable as the glass shattering. WWE did a fantastic job.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

How long has cole been back and since when did they start using white ring ropes?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I liked that Barrett had a prominent TV spot. Just knocked everyone out. Bryan looked good, the intensity was good, but nothing was new other than the face stomps, and the commentators didn't really sell them, I think Cole even said "He's gotta be careful here". They looked vicious, they probably didn't expect that.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

:yes


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NearFall said:


> Wade Barrett's theme opening is as recognisable as the glass shattering. WWE did a fantastic job.







What the hell did they do, remix tazz's entrance to make it Wade Barrett's?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I loved the opening segment. How great to finally see a legit midcard title scene, complete with mic time and logical feuds. I especially liked the fact that none of the guys liked each other - Barrett and Fandango weren't blindly on the same page just because they are heels, their characters are total opposites and the booking reflected that. Where has this been for the past 5+ years?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Sheamus and Sandow segment was gold.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

x78 said:


> I loved the opening segment. How great to finally see a legit midcard title scene, complete with mic time and logical feuds. I especially liked the fact that none of the guys liked each other - Barrett and Fandango weren't blindly on the same page just because they are heels, their characters are total opposites and the booking reflected that. Where has this been for the past 5+ years?


Definitely. Not often we get something like this, and with so much time too. Hopefully WWE can keep this trend up.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

> After the cameras stopped filming, Bryan and Kane came out and threw The Shield back inside the ring. Dean Ambrose took an RKO. Sheamus Brogue kicked Seth Rollins, etc. The crowd left happy. Thanks for following along tonight. Check back for an onsite report from the Smackdown taping on Wednesday.


I despise how WWE thinks that EVERY crowd just wants to see faces beat up heels to end shows.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Alright, checking in for Smackdown.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Miz. Yawn.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm surprised to see people are still Fandango-ing. Thought that died off when Jerry Lawler showed interest in it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maryse, really? This guy? Really?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Miz is so awful. I don't think there's ever been a wrestler worse then him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz sounds like a failed game-show host when he does this segment. So bad.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure if it's my hearing or if The Miz is talking in a weird voice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fandango with the old school HBK reference. Nice.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm starting to realise Fandangos mic skills suck


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

These jokes are so elementary.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fandango is saying what half of the people on this site says all the time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pathetic waste of skin? Be a Star, Wade. :cole3


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Liking Barrett promos as always but he needs to improve those ring skills.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I like it when heels have beef with each other. It makes it more interesting.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Miz is so awful. I don't think there's ever been a wrestler worse then him.





ShowStopper '97 said:


> Miz sounds like a failed game-show host when he does this segment. So bad.


Miz is horrendous! Horrendous!!! Who knew Angry Miz Girl was that spot on?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

You gotta let the A's breathe Michael!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fandango's casual voice.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone agree that Miz and Barrett have horrible chemistry in the ring? Neither of them are that good but they aren't this bad either. They are just particularly terrible against each other.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Fandango's casual voice.


That voice! :barkley

Haha. I like how JBL has control of the music apparently.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't care for Fandango but I love that fucking theme.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fandango :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Anyone agree that Miz and Barrett have horrible chemistry in the ring? Neither of them are that good but they aren't this bad either. They are just particularly terrible against each other.


Miz has horrible chemistry with anyone not named Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Anyone agree that Miz and Barrett have horrible chemistry in the ring? Neither of them are that good but they aren't this bad either. They are just particularly terrible against each other.


Yes. They produce absolutely boring matches with one another and have had a few shots at it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Smackdown. Overall highlights were Barrett getting mic time and coming out on top, Bryans new found aggressiveness, and of course the Shield continuing to do what they do best. 

Still not impressed with Axel as of right now, he only got a short amount of mic and ring time but didn't do much to make himself stand out. Awful finisher aswell.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What is that? The IC champion actually being booked as an asskicker? Do my eyes decieve me?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's refreshing to see Wade Barrett looking strong. If only he was booked strong.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I like Bryan's new aggreesiveness, but please WWE, do not turn him heel. We need a new over face, and he can be a great one if you let him. The crowd wants to cheer for him so let them and make him an aggressive badass face like Benoit.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

How did Kane suddenly become this babyface peacekeeper who is so patient with a tag team partner with insecurities? Didn't he used to terrorize Cena, Ryder, and Eve, yelling at them to Embrace the HatE?


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, they're turning Bryan heel. If they can stretch this out slowly but surely, Cena-Bryan becomes Bret-Austin all over again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wade looked alot better tonight, than he did here. That's for sure. :HHH2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> I like Bryan's new aggreesiveness, but please WWE, do not turn him heel. We need a new over face, and he can be a great one if you let him. The crowd wants to cheer for him so let them and make him an aggressive badass face like Benoit.


:vince4 Never heard of the guy!


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> How did Kane suddenly become this babyface peacekeeper who is so patient with a tag team partner with insecurities? Didn't he used to terrorize Cena, Ryder, and Eve, yelling at them to Embrace the HatE?


Dr. Shelby is just THAT damn good. 

On an aside, Bryan turning into Daniel Bryan Danielson is going to make the next few years freaking awesome!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What is that? The IC champion actually being booked as an asskicker? Do my eyes decieve me?


Agreed, this is how an IC champion should get booked. With mic time and also coming out on top during brawls.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sucks that Swagger's a jobber now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KramerDSP said:


> Dr. Shelby is just THAT damn good.
> 
> On an aside, Bryan turning into Daniel Bryan Danielson is going to make the next few years freaking awesome!


:yes

Can't wait. It's been along time coming. Let him be that character (who is alot more aggressive, and not your typical WWE "comedy" figure) and let him open up his moveset alittle bit more that he displayed in ROH. He's already one of the most popular faces in the WWE. Let him show off some of those offensive manaveurs. The fans would eat it up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

AmWolves10 said:


> How did Kane suddenly become this babyface peacekeeper who is so patient with a tag team partner with insecurities? Didn't he used to terrorize Cena, Ryder, and Eve, yelling at them to Embrace the HatE?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> How did Kane suddenly become this babyface peacekeeper who is so patient with a tag team partner with insecurities? Didn't he used to terrorize Cena, Ryder, and Eve, yelling at them to Embrace the HatE?


He went to therapy and learned to hug out his issues. He even graduated and got a diploma!


Please WWE, let Daniel Bryan be my WWE Champion sometime in the next year. I would stop unconsiously rolling my eyes every time John Cena's name is mentioned, pinkie swear.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeb Colter's facepalm reaction :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love Zebby :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

swagger's road to burial begins


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

The segue from the stomps into the Yes lock was perfection.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow Daniel won!?!?!?!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Gotta love Bryan! 

Poor Swaggie though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep the curbstomps!!!!!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

YES HE'S DOING THE YES THING AGAIN


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan=GOD


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

That wwe logic, lets turn a guy who gets massive pops heel fpalm


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Swagger looked like an absolute jobber. Good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Character change [x]
Actually winning a match [x]

Could it be true? Could Bryan actually be getting pushed? For perhaps the first time ever, I won't use this smiley in a sarcastic manner.

:vince5


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully that curbstomp move stays.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Decent match. Good too see Daniel Bryan getting more aggressive. Definitely think this is gonna lead to big singles push after Payback.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

John Cena should be back on RAW? Gooooooood...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW recap time.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sandow! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More RECAPS. :cole3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow you were out there watching Mark Henry pull trucks :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cyon said:


> Sandow you were out there watching Mark Henry pull trucks :lmao


:vince3 Sssshhhh!!!!

Love it when Sandow is on the mic.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SILENCE! Sandow is speaking.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

sandow is so boring fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Go away Sheamus! There are limes that need attending to in the back!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus ruining this great Sandow segment. fpalm


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. Went to brush my teeth. Cleaned the dishes. Called my mom. Came back and the recaps are STILL happening. My goodness.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Incoming brogue kick :no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao SANDOW THE KNOT SOLVER!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like a boss! Love Sandow :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Love how he's holding that like a title.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus's solution to everything: Brogue Kick

BA STAR SHEAMUS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sandow burying Sheamus and the crowd. This man... my god... he was so amazing even Sheamus couldn't ruin it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Poor Striker. Be a star, Sheamus.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That's the most dickest move Sheamus has ever done.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SideTableDrawer said:


> That's the most dickest move Sheamus has ever done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know how Sheamus manages to stay a face with some of his heel-ish antics and that annoying grin that is glued to his face.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol Sandow. :lmao:lmao:lmao

:cheer Thank you for knocking Sheamus down a peg. :cheer

I love Sheamus but if you could combine the mental humiliation that Sandow gave him and the physical beating that Mark Henry bestowed upon him, then it would supremely make my night.


:angel


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually like the heelish nature of Sheamus. It's different than the normal face in today's WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Let's give 'em something they've never seen before tonight, guys. Jericho-Show!" 

:vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Match going on, Cole's talking about Johnny Depp. fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jerishow reunion.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you JBL. Tired of hearing about movies on WWE programs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahahaha. Always fun to see Show get embarrassed by a guy half his size.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Suddenly everyone is drinking shakes. Damn if I want one.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Eat at Sonics dammit :vince3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho and Bryan win on the same night. Is this real life?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE's food ads are so bad and clearly fake. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So it's definitely Curtis now? Not Curt?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

If any of those boos are legit and not piped in, he already has more heat than Del Rio as a heel.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

If WWE doesn't have Curtis Axel win the MITB, this whole repackage is pretty pointless.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

"I let him beat the crap out of me until he got tired. Then I just pushed him over." :curtaxel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman: "I saw that!"

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He has arrived!!!
hahahahahahaha!!!(cackling laugh)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to like him....but so far he seems so bland in my opinion. And i know he's trying to get heel heat by cutting his daddy Curt Hennig down..but seriously...his dad's old chewing gum is > this guys career so far


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I say I think I like this guy. Axel shows promise; he can run on the mic. 

a long ways from his "moment."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Heyman: "I saw that!"
> 
> :lol


I HEARD THAT!

But yeah, Heyman's brilliant. And while Axel isn't anything special on the mic, he's not unbelievably bad like he was a few years ago on NXT. I'm willing to give him a shot, especially since Heyman's gonna be associated with him for the forseeable future.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If any of those boos are legit and not piped in, he already has more heat than Del Rio as a heel.


I loled so hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara is still employed by WWE? Wow.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I forgot Sin Cara was a thing for a while there.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That stupid light is back.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heyman's facial expressions are gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys, check out our APP. :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a match going on right now? Here's Randy Orton's take on it! :cole3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Gotta promote dat WWE APP


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, wow! Curtis is the talk of the app!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that was a hell of a spinning neckbreaker.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Curtis Axel vs Randy Orton in an "Outta nowhere match!" :cole3


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

No Perfect-Plex!!!??
What are they gonna call the McGilli-cutter now?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit hes hilarious on the mic, much better then I thought Axel that is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Curtis Axel vs Randy Orton in an "Outta nowhere match!" :cole3



Check it out on the APP. :cole3


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The Mcgullicutter. I wonder what they'll call it now.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

aXel has a sick dropkick, ziggler esk power


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Curtis Axel reminds me of Arn Anderson. He'll never be the top guy, but he could absolutely play the enforcer role. Give him a few months.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG that finisher, holy shit, amazing


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Check it out on the APP. :cole3


Exclusively on the WWE App :vince


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> The Mcgullicutter. I wonder what they'll call it now.


The Axelcutter. Or the Axecutter. Or just "The Axe".


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> aXel has a sick dropkick, ziggler esk power


He hits it just like his dad. I guess it hereditary.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I wonder how much they paid that fan to hold that Kofi sign?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Very very impressive, his bumps, mic work was solid, his finisher is amazing.

I like what I saw


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Ambrose is fucking awesome.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Very very impressive, his bumps, mic work was solid, his finisher is amazing.
> 
> I like what I saw


This. I def like what I saw.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose chants! :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Inb4 Tag Team Teddy.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Triple tag team match playa!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Good God.

Get Sheamus and Orton the fuck off my TV screen.

*TEDDY LAYING DOWN THE LAW*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYAS.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

People were really impressed with the McGillicutter? :|


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Tag team match! HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought of that on my feet playa, holla holla!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, bookings not making sense again.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

x78 said:


> People were really impressed with the McGillicutter? :|


Heyman can really whip up a batch of kool-aid


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> People were really impressed with the McGillicutter? :|


It's a sick finisher, one of the better ones I have seen. Nice impact, and unique


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

x78 said:


> People were really impressed with the McGillicutter? :|


It's a finisher that's quite different than others, and it's not a generic finisher, which is refreshing to see.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hopeful storyline: Orton and Sheamus join together to defeat the Shield for the tag titles. They lose and Orton RKO's Sheamus and turns heel. Nahhhh, creative just shoved two random guys into a match again.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

US Title main eventing!!! YES!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> US Title main eventing!!! YES!


Nope.

Tag team match playa


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, I was getting ready for work when it happened. Why did this become a tag match?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Ok, I was getting ready for work when it happened. Why did this become a tag match?


Because Teddy's music hit.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, so just Teddy being Teddy. Holla Holla!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton getting the only legit pop of the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is so fucking good at selling.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

my god the shield do no wrong


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice match.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That headlock driver. Awesome move.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great match. 

:angel


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

A Sheamus lover messaged me during the match asking if I watching my boys getting beaten. I was like no, you need to believe in the Shield! Somehow they've gone quiet now :lol


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-5242013.html

Overall thoughts: We got three good matches plus a fun Damien Sandow segment. This was some of Smackdown at its best. Good stuff and well worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/smackdown-exclusives-may-24-2013

SD Exclusives: Yoshi Tatsus hyping Ryback action figure with Ryback appearance, Orton talking about Axel, Khali playing with the knot, and AJ Lee/Kaitlyn fighting over the past (pretty cool segment)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That video of Khali with the knot is literally one of the weirdest things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The best part about Khali manhandling a knotted up rope was the not explaining why the fuck he was doing it part. More of that please.

Oh, and AJ plus Kaitlyn, and Toshi Yatsu was great too. What are these videos, and why haven't I seen them before?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> If any of those boos are legit and not piped in, he already has more heat than Del Rio as a heel.


a live report said he got crickets.

his promo wasn't horrible but it was just him saying his name over and over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watches SD earlier only for the Shield match. How was the overall show.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Watches SD earlier only for the Shield match. How was the overall show.


Pretty good. Watch the opening segment, Bryan's match and the Sandow segment.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stanford said:


> The best part about Khali manhandling a knotted up rope was the not explaining why the fuck he was doing it part. More of that please.
> 
> Oh, and AJ plus Kaitlyn, and Toshi Yatsu was great too. What are these videos, and why haven't I seen them before?



You can only watch the funny stuff on the app :vince
But on a serious note both Raw and Smackdown were good this week, SD was better. Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow should get a submission finisher and call it THE GORDIAN KNOT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> Sandow should get a submission finisher and call it THE GORDIAN KNOT.


:lmao would be hilarious. Would be even funnier if he screams it loudly and repeatedly over and over while he has it applied.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Did Wade get a New theme? Or has he had it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Did Wade get a New theme? Or has he had it?


On Raw, it debuted. Any word on Reigns?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns got injured?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

"Bag of Skittles" got a great reaction from the crowd, yet no one mentioned that when they did their SD Reports.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Reigns got injured?


Great ME. I've seen people tweak their ankle before on track, I think (if not too serious) maybe staying off it for a bit and he should be alright, hopefully.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns was never the workborse of the Shield so hopefully he is still around. I would hate for any of the shield to get really hurt.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqX70kxkvfw&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Bryan goes crazy, Barrett, & Sandow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqX70kxkvfw&feature=player_embedded
> 
> backstage fallout: Bryan goes crazy, Barrett, & Sandow


Saw that and LOVED all three mini-promos. All were great stuff, especially Barrett's. My favorite "Backstage Fallout" to date.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


Oh quiet you. This is wrestling not Masterpiece Theatre. Also, Bryan delivered his lines fine here regardless of the yelling.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Reigns looked fine at the end of that segment. I'm not worried.

Beyond that, GREAT Smackdown. Fandango was gold on commentary, Barret actually booked to look strong for a change, Bryan with character development, Sandow being awesome, good Shield match, long story short very little to complain about!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was an enjoyable show for the most part, and above average for the blue brand. My highlights were Bryan versus Swagger, Damien Sandow's Gordian knot segment, Jericho versus Big Show, Heyman's mic work and the main event. Outside of that it was okay, not terrible, so I'll take that for a 2013 SmackDown.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought it was a good show this week, I enjoyed the Bryan/Swagger match with Bryan's new attitude, I also liked the Damien Sandow segment and the main event.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


I agree. It would be much more effective for Bryan to display his newly aggressive demeanor and mental breakdown by whispering and rolling up into a ball and crying. That's how you really get an angle over. 

And instead of stomping on Swagger's head, Bryan should've bought Swagger a bouquet of flowers and serenaded him with love songs. Then after a visit to the local church, Bryan and Swagger could ride off into the sunset to start a new life as civil partners who run a small bistro off the coast of Malaysia.

In other news, Bryan (excluding The Shield) is the best thing going right now. I was giddy to see the head stomps return. As beneficial as the comedy run has been, this attitude adjustment is exactly what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


I agree actually, his promo was fine until he started yelling, then it just became bad acting. You can sound believably angry and intense without screaming.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


I really want to slap you into the Yes lock :flip

It was a great promo and Bryan is the man now make him the new Bret Hart/HBK and watch as the 5 star classics roll in.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can Daniel Bryan do a segment without yelling at the top of his lungs? People think that's great acting when it clearly isn't.


Can you write a post around here without the focus being on putting down something Bryan-related? It's getting annoying and I'm not even a Bryan mark.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Can you write a post around here without the focus being on putting down something Bryan-related? It's getting annoying and I'm not even a Bryan mark.


Sorry, but somehow Daniel Bryan seemingly makes it to every WWE related post. If he's mentioned, I'll comment. Simple as that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kofi is kind of like a black Hogan. I would not be opposed to him finally turning heel and joining the shield or something, but for the love of God, turn Kofi heel....AWW GREAT Here come's stale ass face Randy and SHEAMUS AGAIN, ANNND TEDDDYYY.... Dean just saved the night though it's all good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome performance by Bryan tonight as well.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great smackdown tbh, starting to enjoy smackdown more than raw, didnt even fastforwarded much...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Some videos from Smackdown

Axel/Cara





Shield tag match


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

Del Rio got a huge pop when he beat Big E, so he does get a reaction after all.


----------

